# What do you use to keep your house smelling good



## ZsaZsa (Mar 24, 2011)

What do you all use to keep your house smelling nice all day everday? I buy scented candles from Yankee Candle, and Febreeze air sprays but the smell doesn't seem to last all day.  How many candles do I need per room, could that be an issue?


----------



## katana (Mar 24, 2011)

Well we don't use candles for safety issues, but I like febreeze and the febreeze airspray that hangs on the wall and is set to go off (spray) every 10, 15 &amp; 20 mins. It lasts the longest and you don't need to buy a refill for 30 days.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 24, 2011)

I use the same three candles in specific areas of the house.  Entrance, Kitchen and Livingroom.  My favorite brand is the company that used to be Home Interiors, they've changed their name since then... but are still in business.  I just cant remember what it is right now.  Its 10PM here and I'm ready for bed! LOL!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 24, 2011)

Incense, oil burners, room sprays and those oil bottles with the sticks.  Thanks to my mom and granny, I'm obsessed with scents.


----------



## divadoll (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a couple of room sprays and febreeze but usually, I just open windows.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 25, 2011)

definitely, opening windows is a must! I think the lights helps too, lol!


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 25, 2011)

We don't use anything. If the house needs to be refreshed I just open the windows.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't use anything except for fresh air, from open windows.


----------



## nailenvyuser (Mar 26, 2011)

Fresh air.


----------



## serpentinasolis (Apr 3, 2011)

I second fresh air and opening windows. I also light a candle while I do my makeup for the day and that usually helps. Another thing I do is Febreze (or fabric freshner) down all textile surfaces from time to time (sofas, curtains, made bed, etc).


----------



## magosienne (Apr 4, 2011)

Opening windows helps a lot by renewing the air. Febreeze is nice, you can also use an oil burner or an aromatherapy thing that diffuses essential oils (you can try lavender, orange or lemon, a few drops are enough).


----------



## LivingTheDream (Apr 18, 2011)

All i summer i only open the windows and use fresh air, during the winter i use candles.


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 18, 2011)

I just got these Frebreeze Do-hickys (I don't remember what they're called), but they don't need to be plugged in or need batteries.  You just slip the cartridge in and it releases fragrance.  One is good for a small room like a bathroom.  I think it would take two or three for a large room.  Right now I'm loving the Thai-Dragonfruit one.  It smells so darn good!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 7, 2011)

Is there anything out there that isn't really strong?  My boyfriend is really sensitive to strong smells (they give him headaches) but I would like to keep our place smelling nice.  Between the garbage and the diaper pail sometimes it's just not pleasant.


----------



## divadoll (May 7, 2011)

Dryer sheets in the diaper pail and garbage will keep smells down.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 7, 2011)

nice I'll have to try it!


----------



## Karren (May 13, 2011)

Keep my hockey gear out in the garage!!


----------



## 4616VanityPlace (May 19, 2011)

Fresh air keeps my home smelling lovely. 

Also I use Air Wick scented oil and Air Wick freshmatic ultra.

At night I will burn a candle but only in my bedroom.

Sometimes to much fragrance gives me a headache lol.


----------



## monicatho (Nov 24, 2011)

Lots of fresh air. I have the windows open for one hour every morning. And I also use candles.


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 24, 2011)

Laundry smells are my favorite.  I love how the house smells when the dryer is running.  I like the cranberry frebreeze that comes out for the holidays a lot too. I'm a big fan of incense too but it can be a bit overpowering at times.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 24, 2011)

In the winter when we have the (wood burning) fireplace going we toss in a few cinnamon sticks into a cast iron pot as if we're going to make cinnamon tea.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Nov 29, 2011)

I use scented candles and diffuser reeds. For a quick fix, an air freshener will do the trick.


----------



## alyssaw (Jan 11, 2012)

I use Glade plug ins. My apartment is on the smaller size so I only have one in the dining area and it keeps the apartment smelling great!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We don't use anything. If the house needs to be refreshed I just open the windows.


Ditto. I think between all the cleaning supplies we use the house smells pretty decent unless onions or garlic is being used in a meal then it stinks. LOL


----------



## Pancua (Jan 11, 2012)

Open windows if I can, especially after the first rain fall (which is scarce around these parts) otherwise, I use Glade/Airwick plug ins and change them out every 3 months.


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 11, 2012)

Scentsy! I got one as a gift, and it is awesome. But to prevent groadie odors, I always make sure the trash is taken out, there isn't a lot of dirty laundry piling up, and use some of the antimicrobial Febreze spray.


----------



## Rachel_ (Feb 19, 2012)

I use (and LOVE) Scentsy! I've also recently fallen in love with incense.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use (and LOVE) Scentsy! I've also recently fallen in love with incense.



I'm obsessed with Scentsy! I have three of them lol. The Scentsy waxes smell so good and last forever.


----------



## Rachel_ (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 19, 2012)

Scentsy rocks! I really like the Camu Camu.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, what's your favorite wax melt? I am in love with the Hazelnut Latte. Smells so yummy!



Lush Gardenia is my absolute fav. Love Story is another great one.


----------



## Emaria (Feb 19, 2012)

I use incense for my room. The scent lingers forever, and since I burn it in a glass bottle the smoke looks amazing. xDD (Of course I'm 17 years old, might just be an age thing.)


----------



## shunammite (Feb 26, 2012)

Just let the fresh air goes in.. i have many windows in my house  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyPinkNails (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of Febreze, it just covers up a smell I find. Letting fresh air in is a great one, but baking soda is another way to naturally absorb smells and boiling vinegar is a quick and simple way to get rid of food smells. 

I also like boiling lemon peels with water, or orange peels and cinnamon. Both smell really strong, really quick.


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 3, 2012)

I received a few bottles of Essenza a while back as a gift . . . it's a type of reed diffuser. 

It works really well for me, and you can control how strong the smell is.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Mar 12, 2012)

I buy those decorative oil reed diffusers from TJ Maxx that look like vases with flower sticks. They work pretty good and they are a decoration, too!


----------



## scooper (May 30, 2012)

just came in here and i learned a lot. I have a cushioned love seat that's been with us for a long time and, since my husband and I love to snuggle on it all the time and don't want to dispose it, I put it outside once a month to let sunshine disinfect it. Do you have other ways? I want a flowery scent and I want something that would last.


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't use sprays, candles, or plug-ins. The synthetic scents make me ill. They are not healthy to breathe in.

I only use essential oils mixed with spring water sprayed throughout the home and for cleaning as well. It smells so much better than the other stuff.


----------



## lisahill (Aug 2, 2015)

Let the Sun rays touch every corner of your house in the morning. Then, don't have to use any spray &amp; stuff like this. what say !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MartinNathalie9 (Aug 27, 2015)

I have lovely patio doors I keep open all the time!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 27, 2015)

I like Scentsy in the bathrooms but I'm looking for natural alternatives. I worry about the chemicals in them. Many of my friends use an essential oil diffuser so I'm considering getting one to try. I have plenty of essential oils because I use them all the time for sickness etc. They work so well.


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 27, 2015)

Always have clean carpets and curtains!


----------



## sailormoon (Sep 11, 2015)

Open the windows and let the sunshine and fresh air in, which really makes me feel comfortable.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Sep 11, 2015)

Open the windows and use fresh air.


----------



## MartinNathalie9 (Jan 8, 2016)

Opening the windows is always the best way, but in an evening I like to burn incense and candles to keep things smelling nice and inviting.


----------



## Belinda_Bee (Mar 19, 2016)

ZsaZsa said:


> What do you all use to keep your house smelling nice all day everday? I buy scented candles from Yankee Candle, and Febreeze air sprays but the smell doesn't seem to last all day.  How many candles do I need per room, could that be an issue?


I think Yankee Candles have proven to be the best for me. They have so many varieties and all you need to do is light the candle, let it burn for one to three hours and the entire room smells awesome.My favorite scent is the pine varieties, cucumber melon and strawberry. Right now I have apple and they also make fun scents like vanilla cake and cookie crumbles. They have a scent for every occasion and trust me, the smell lasts. All you need is establish a taste in a certain variety and you'll never regret.

Another option is using scented oil in a votive candle burner. You have to replace the oil every day though.


----------



## Terrie Dawson (Jul 7, 2016)

I use Indonesian Teak scented candles. I also use some mild air fresheners as well. But the candles are my favorite.


----------



## miss_heidi (Jul 8, 2016)

I also like to open a window. 

In addition, I really like the smell of cedar. So, I use cedar blocks, candles or oils (a little goes a long way) from time to time. Smells very clean. I find it to be relaxing as well.


----------



## Heidi Zullo (Jun 19, 2018)

We also have Airwick plug and I make sure that all trash cans are empty before going to sleep.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 22, 2018)

I switched from chemicals to essential oils and it's so much better. You only need a few drops in a diffuser.


----------



## Heidi Zullo (Jul 17, 2018)

We have air freshener and every weekend we use natural soy wax candle.


----------

